# Why do golf balls have 'crates'?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Just wondering, what are your ideas of reasons why golf balls are created with 'crates'?


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

what exactly are 'crates'


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

green lea said:


> what exactly are 'crates'


I believe he means the little divots in the golf ball. This has been something I have been wondering about for a while too.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

It's the same principle which is used with Frisbees. The little dimples (I think he may have been trying to say craters????) produce lift much like a Frisbee and keep your ball air borne longer.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, reins, they are the 'craters' that are in the ball, sort of little dimples, yes, that's it, oh, is that the purpose of that, to keep your ball air borne longer?


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

geline said:


> Thanks, reins, they are the 'craters' that are in the ball, sort of little dimples, yes, that's it, oh, is that the purpose of that, to keep your ball air borne longer?



you're a moderator of a golf forum and you honestly didn't know that?!?!?


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I don't think it has as much to do with lift as much as it does aerodynamics. The dimples reduce the drag on a golf ball by adding more air pressure behind the golf ball than in front of it. The higher levels of pressure behind the golf balls force them to go far distances. Lift is taken care of by the loft of the club...9 iron will go higher than a 3 iron...


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I always thought it helped slow down your balls roll. Gave it something to stop and stand up on, but thanks for clearing this up guys.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

Homeless said:


> I don't think it has as much to do with lift as much as it does aerodynamics. The dimples reduce the drag on a golf ball by adding more air pressure behind the golf ball than in front of it. The higher levels of pressure behind the golf balls force them to go far distances. Lift is taken care of by the loft of the club...9 iron will go higher than a 3 iron...


We were both going along the same lines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golf_ball


----------



## HanesOnU (May 29, 2006)

Flat balls don't go anywhere. Dimpled ones go a long ways.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

HanesOnU said:


> Flat balls don't go anywhere. Dimpled ones go a long ways.


That about wraps this topic up I think everyone has gotten the answer they were looking for.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and we all know that items are not just created and designed without a purpose. This thread is meant to gather all the ideas from the forum members. Sometimes we have to think out of the box and give others the chance to be able to participate because our ideas doesn't necessarily mean the ideas of others. 
Your participation in this thread is greatly appreciated.


----------

